# Tomahawk stem



## detroitbike (Dec 22, 2014)

good deal for this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Toma...lO2C4Hn1esf3XJLPZvMnc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Not sure*

I was watching it from the start. I have not heard of a long tail tomahawk stem until now if this is real. If it is I don't think it was made by Wald. You can see that it is cast and is hollow, but it is very rough casting. I personally don't care for the acorn nut for the stem bolt. Everything else about it looks fine. 

It will take someone that has been in the hobby longer than me to say if it's real or repop. Good Deal? Not for me.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2014)

It looked a little funky to me.
I compared it with the pictures of original condition tomahawk stems that I could find, and there was enough differences to lead me to believe that this one was a fake. Not worth the cost it took to chrome it in my opinion.
The quill bolt set up was pretty questionable as well.


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 23, 2014)

Photos were so bad I couldn't quite get a read on it, there was not one angle from a normal perspective one would see if it were mounted on a bicycle. The chrome looked really funky to me too... and of course hated the cap nut as well.... if it were a bona-fide real one for that price I'd say it was a steal but it was funky for sure. I remember two types of this stem, the fat, hollow one, and the "blade" version that this appeared to be, but it just wasn't quite right to me either. Maybe with better photos, but as shown, not for me.... either.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2014)

I was watching it as well. I agree with everyone else that something wasn't right with that one. I wouldn't be surprised to see more of these pop up. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a real one, not even close.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is a comparison picture of an original Tomahawk stem versus the one for sale recently.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Dec 23, 2014)

his Tomahawk was scalped.....


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 23, 2014)

I didn't see that coming........


----------



## Duck (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd bet dollars to donuts this thing's a backyard fabrication. Pass the eggnog...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 23, 2014)

If you look real close at the reflection in the chrome you see a buyer getting duped.
Chris


----------



## RJWess (Dec 23, 2014)

The Real Deal
















The one on Ebay. You be the judge.


----------



## RJWess (Dec 23, 2014)

The blade appears to go back way to far.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 23, 2014)

All the angles are wrong and the blade is too shallow above the handlebar mounting hole. I am suprised it hasn't cracked at the bolt hole. Someone put alot of work into that piece.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 23, 2014)

Repro.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 24, 2014)

Look inside of the clamping area and I think you can see traces of brazing.Man,someone got shafted


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 24, 2014)

Its not even close, thanks for the info!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2014)

No return policy either so someone has a memento of an unpleasant learning experience. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2015)

So is the verdict on this stem still a fake... with another one showing up on the Royal Flyer of recent post?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2015)

Good question.
The one that this thread was about, definitely looked odd.
But, that could have just been the result of a poorly executed restoration.
The other stem mentioned,gives rise to the debate whether this type of Tomahawk stem is legit.
A catalog or advertisement picture would definitely be worth a thousand words in the quest to answer that question.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 9, 2015)

I never asked if this stem was real.
   I was trying to learn if someone here knew more about it than me.
   Has anyone here (besides me) ever contacted WALD about these?


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 5, 2016)

Did anyone else see this Auction?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Toma...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah,
I bought that stem.
It is definitely an old original manufacture stem.
I'm just not sure if it's one of Walds.
The two versions that we know of were the Wald #4&5
I don't remember which number went with which stem, but one was a hollow full profile type and one was a flat solid blade type.
The odd one from the auction in question, is strange in that it is kind of a combination of both, being semi hollow with a solid flat tomahawk type blade on top.
Maybe a prototype? Who knows?
I now believe that the stem that started this thread conversation was probably an original stem of this type, but the fact that it was so unusual and that it had been re chromed, had us all not believing it was authentic.
It peaked my interest enough that it made it worth buying one just to have a closer look.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 10, 2016)

From the '38 Island Cycle Supply  catalog.


----------

